# M&P .40s&w to 9mm conversion?



## NJM&P (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I going to be purchasing the Smith & Wesson M&P. Im not sure if I want to purchase in a 9mm or .40s&sw. I will be using it for mostly range shooting, but will also be for HD. I don't mind firing a 40 but I like low recoil of the 9mm. I found endless wars between caliber to use. Simply put, I like the 9mm for target practice but would prefer the 40 for HD. I found a conversion kit from Storm Lake to convert the M&P40 to a 9mm. Now my question is; is this conversion kit worth while? Does anyone have any experience with the Storm Lake .40 to 9mm conversion kit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a Glock26 9mm, and traded "up" for the .40 for the added punch. It was a bad choice for me, because the 9 was such a sweet shooter, very accurate and an easy carry. The G27 .40, again for me, just didn't feel right after my niner, especially the muzzle flip with the hot stuff. i looked into a conversion to make the G27.40 a 9mm, and found out it was more involved than I wanted to mess with (thank you DJNiner). i sold the G27, and should have enough to get another G26 fairly soon. This is not unusual for me, albeit expensive!  After 40 years of being a single guy and having a good steady income i have had the luxury of owning and shooting pretty much any firearm I wanted. Well, now that I am in forced retirement, and 60+ that's all gotta change! Still, I only keep guns that I truly LOVE, and the G26 was one that got away. I too, went through the .40 vs. 9mm for SD debate. For me, i feel I will be better served with a 9mm that is a dream to shoot, i will save on ammo, and probably become a much better shooter with that gun which translates to better odds getting the all important quick accurate round placement. I can also share ammo with one of my other favorites, the Beretta92. So, to each his own, but no more .40s for Eli. A .45ACP on the other hand is in my future, just have to do my homework this time! So far the Stoeger (Beretta) Cougar is the front runner. Good luck and safe shooting.
EliWolfe :smt1099


----------

